# Vorfächer selber machen????



## grisu8881 (26. Oktober 2004)

*Hallo Sportsfreunde!!!*

*Seit ein paar Jahren gehe ich jetzt schon zum Brandungsangeln aber habe es noch nicht einmal geschafft meine Vorfächer selber zu basteln. Ich hab mir das schon oft vorgenommen aber nie geschafft, da unsere Angelgeschäfte die nötigen Kleinteile ( Perlen, Weitwurfclips, usw. ) nicht haben. *

*Wer kann mir ersten mal Tipps geben ( online-Shopps, Kataloge, usw.) wo ich diese Sachen bekommen kann, und zweitens wie man diese Vorfächer knüpfen kann oder muss. Gerne auch mal ne Zeichnung wie es auszuschauen. *

*Die Vorfächer die man zu kaufen bekommt sind meist langweilig und immer die gleichen. Bin da nicht sehr begeistert von. Vielen Dank schon mal vorab*

*Gruß Dennis #h *


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Ich finde Askari total super ! Die haben auch im Hauptkatalog viele Kleinteile ..... Du kannst den Katalog kostenlos anfordern ! Er wird die per Post zugeschickt ,,,...... Ich bestelle auch oft da was , war immer zufrieden 

www.angelsport.de


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo Dennis!

Ich baue schon lange meine Montagen selber.Gucken kannst Du auf Jörg seiner Seite oder im kleinen Sonderheft von Rute und Rolle glaube ich.Kam diesen Monat raus . Sind viele gängige Systeme drin. Meine Zutaten hat mein Angelhändler in Schwerin: *Fische & Angeln Habeck*.#6 #6 #6 Den gibt es auch in Wismar und Ratzeburg. Super Laden!!! Ist auch im Net!

Viel Spaß beim bauen und immer einen vollen Eimer!!!

Gruß Tino  #h


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin


ich Tackle meine Vorfächer selbst,
auch wenn ich in 6 Verschiedene Fachgeschäfte fahren muss,
um alles zu bekommen.

Katze


----------



## burti (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Tja das Problem mit den notwendigen Kleinteilen, hier ist doch schon etwas Ausdauer gefragt, da ich bisher noch keinen Shop gefunden habe der alle Teile hat die ich verwende. Wenn Du hier im Board etwas intensiver suchst kriegst Du schon alles zusammen. #c 

Die Top Anleitungen zum Vorfachbau ist folgende Seite:
http://home.wanadoo.nl/escort/onderlnl.htm
leider nur Niederländisch aber man kann sich das wesentliche recht einfach erschließen. |kopfkrat 

Und Ehrlich die Vorfreude beim Vorfachbau ist doch die schö.......


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin,

Da hast du Recht.

da sitzt man Abends am Tisch und knüppft wie ein wilder und malt sich aus was alles mit dem Vorfach passieren könnte.

Katze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin, eine sehr gute Seite für Vorfächer ist die von Gemini. Dort baue ich auch meine Vorfächer nach.
Hier gehts lang.


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

es ist schon was dran, seine vorfächer selbst zu fertigen, denn: alles gute und wünschenswerte ist nie beisammen...ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich kein klimbim-fan bin...ich fische meistens ohne alles, dh. ohne perlen, spinnerblätter etc. ...wichtig ist für mich nur, die montage aerodynamisch und wurmsicher zu gestalten...habs neulich in rerik auf der seebrücke wieder gemerkt: bei absoluten sch.... bedingungen (ablandiger wind seit tagen) zog ich durch meine weiten würfe (ca. 100m) aufmerksamkeit (offene münder) der mitangler und wenigstens dorsche (wenn auch mickies) an land ....


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin,

klar, das kaufen von Vorfächern ist eine Sache,



Wenn ich aber selbst knüpfe, weiß ich,

das der Idiot wenns reist ich selbst war.

Beruhigt mich ein wenig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Katze


----------



## Agalatze (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

@ katze 

na bringt doch echt spaß sowas selber zu machen oder ? sowas ist auch ganz witzig wenn man sich mit ein paar leuten trifft und zusammen knotet.


----------



## MichaelB (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin,

abgesehen davon, daß die gekauften Vorfächer für meinen Geschmack realtiv teuer sind, binde ich sie mir lieber selbst weil ich dann genau nach meinen Anforderungen in Länge und Ausführung variieren kann.

Und Spaß machts auch #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und wenn es nicht reißt, weiß ich ja wer´s gebunden hat


----------



## petipet (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> abgesehen davon, daß die gekauften Vorfächer für meinen Geschmack realtiv teuer sind, binde ich sie mir lieber selbst weil ich dann genau nach meinen Anforderungen in Länge und Ausführung variieren kann.
> 
> ...


So sehe ich das auch. Kann nur hinzu fügen, daß es mir gerade im Winter besonderen Spaß macht, Montagen zu frickeln. Bringt Vorfreude.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin moin alle zusammen.

Das kann ich auch nur bestätigen daß,das bauen der Montagen echt Spass macht. Das geht schon soweit das ich für meinen Bruder und einen sehr guten Freund die Montagen mitbaue. Da fallen ein paar Kleinigkeiten immer noch für mich ab.


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hi muss mich mal kurz einklinken.

Bisher haber ich mein Zubehör in den Nierderlanden gekauft. Langsam geht es mir auch aus und ich spüre auch kein verlangen in die Niederlande zu fahren 

Kennt wer einen guten Onlineshop der alles führt? Meine vor allem die Produkte von Gemini.

MFG


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

ich bastel auch selbst, vorlagen gibt es ja überall genug im netzt, in heften oder man versucht es mit den eigene ideen im kopf.
ich habe mir jetzt mal für 5,- euro das montagen heft von rute und rolle besorgt, sind ganz gute sachen dabei.
meine perlen usw. bsorge ich mir mal hier mal da. nach div. angeljahren sammeln sich die kleinteile wie von selbst und man muss aufpassen das der kleine baukasten" nicht zu voll wird.


----------



## AKor74 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dennis!
> 
> Ich baue schon lange meine Montagen selber.Gucken kannst Du auf Jörg seiner Seite oder im kleinen Sonderheft von Rute und Rolle glaube ich.Kam diesen Monat raus . Sind viele gängige Systeme drin. Meine Zutaten hat mein Angelhändler in Schwerin: *Fische & Angeln Habeck*.#6 #6 #6 Den gibt es auch in Wismar und Ratzeburg. Super Laden!!! Ist auch im Net!
> 
> ...


Der werte Gerd Habeck ist fast der arroganteste Wessi, der mir je unter die Augen gekommen ist. Ausserdem hat er Null erbarmen mit Kunden, die nicht so recht wissen was sie in seinem Laden sollen bzw. nur im Auftrage dort sind. 

Z.Bsp. Ich hatte meine Mutter beauftragt die bestellen Wattis abzuholen und mir eine Ködernadel mitzubringen, da ich diese beim letzten Angeln "verlegt" hatte. Nicht nur das er die Wattis mit 5 Cent je Stück teurer abrechnete, sondern auch packte er zur Ködernadel für Wattis ein Zweierpack Ködernadeln für Köderfische ein mit dem Hinweis, das ich 100%ig diese meinen würde. :r 

Auf meinen Anruf hin, wieviel kosten Wattis -> 20 Cent  als Antwort kam #d und warum die Wattis denn mit 25 Cent berechnet wurden, Fehler meinerseits und Gutschrift beim nächsten Einkauf. Man kann es ja erstmal probieren.

In diesem Sinne, ich baue auch selber, allerdings nicht mehr mit den Teilen von Habeck.


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo Mfg Akor 74!

Das tut mir leid das Du so miese Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht hast. Wie gesagt ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen.Wurde vernünftig beraten und auch noch nicht be........ ! Echt schade das Du diese Erfahrungen machen musstest.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin Brandungsteufel, guck mal bei unserem Holger im Top Shop. Der hat so ziemlich alles was du brauchst von Gemini. Was er nicht hat kann er bestimmt besorgen.


----------



## Andy37 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo an alle , ich bin ein absoluter Neuling was das Hochseeangeln anbelangt habe allerdings schnell gefallen daran gefunden da es ein Heiden spaß macht .Ich hab das letzte mal geangelt da war ich noch ein Bub und habe damals meine Sachen auch selber gebunden aber dies waren andere Zeiten heut zutage hat man ja vielmehr Möglichkeiten.Ich  würde mich daher freuen wenn ihr mir einige Sieten nennen könntet wo ich Bauanleitungen für Vorfächer , insbesondere Hochsee (Dorsch) finden kann oder evtl auch Zeitschriften bin aber für jede Hilfe dankbar .

MFG
Andy


----------



## schmidti0007 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo 

Ich wollte jetzt auch anfangen mit dem Selber Basteln,  leider fehlt mir jetzt nur noch Preiswerter isolierschlauch,  kann mir einer sagen ob man das braucht, und wenn ja wo Ich das her bekomme?  Gerne auch im Netz.. 

Mfg Robert


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Moin Robert,

in welcher Dimension? (Wandstärke/Innendurchmesser)

http://www.schlauch-profi.de/siliko...eterware-158?gclid=CN6Mx5nb2MoCFQmNGwodypQOEw


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt auch anfangen mit dem Selber Basteln,  leider fehlt mir jetzt nur noch Preiswerter isolierschlauch,  kann mir einer sagen ob man das braucht, und wenn ja wo Ich das her bekomme?  Gerne auch im Netz..
> 
> Mfg Robert



Hi!
Ich bestell mein Zubehör immer auf www.Nordmeer-Handel.de
Die haben eine gute Auswahl was das Brandungsangeln angeht und sind, so finde ich, auch nicht wirklich teuer. Wird auch immer sehr schnell verschickt. Musste mal gucken, vielleicht wirst Du da ja fündig... #6


----------



## schmidti0007 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo, Franky

Ja sage mal 1mm innen Durchmesser, weiß ja nicht was man am besten für einen Durchmesser brauchst .

@ansgar Ragentor 

Bei Nordmeer-Handel.de hatte ich schon perlen usw bestellt, glaube Schlauch hatte Ich da nicht gesehen oder übersehen .  :-( :-( 

Danke euch beiden schon mal, 

Gerne dürfen noch ein paar andere Angeler was schreiben


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Hallo, Franky
> @ansgar Ragentor
> 
> Bei Nordmeer-Handel.de hatte ich schon perlen usw bestellt, glaube Schlauch hatte Ich da nicht gesehen oder übersehen .  :-( :-(
> ...



Kommt natürlich drauf an was Du genau brauchst...
Bei denen finde ich nur den in 4 mm...

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de//prod...mi-Schlauch--schwarz--Preis-fuer-1-Meter.html


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vorfächer selber machen????*

Hallo 

Schau mal bei den karpfenanglern da gibbet sowas.
Ich hole meinst auch aus dem Regal 

Grüße aus dem norden |bigeyes


----------

